# 2 Bettas together



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

Yesterday while at W-mart I was looking like I always do at their fish. I was looking at the Bettas ( I didn't have any at the time, just looking )
I see a cup with TWO beautiful tourquois Bettas in it, not one but TWO in the same little container, I asked the fish guy , he said they came in like this a few days ago. They hadn't killed each other so I decided to buy them, they sold them for one price since they were together.

I brought them home and placed them into the planted tank, they at first started to flare at each other but now have gone to their places and left each other alone.

Question:
Why did they come together and not kill each other already?
Since they were together already can they live together the rest of their lives?
I have a heavy planted tank so they can have hiding places, will they be ok?

Just thought it was strange that is why I got them

thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that eventually there will be trouble between them. I have kept 2 bettas in a divided tank. Things go smoothly for a few months and then one jumps the divider and they just about kill each other.
I have decided that it is totally unsafe for 2 bettas to be in even a divided tank. 
Hope yours do better but they are territorial.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

What size is the tank?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

ive heard that when bettas are fry and they start fighting they are establishing a pecking order, and eventually they will stop fighting, and wont fight if you dont add any fish or remove one and add it again. Thats just what i heard i wouldnt suggest it to anyone, and could be why they werent fighting (if its true).


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

They have lived about 3 days together and all seems well, the one is the alpha one and does chase the other at times, but they live in a well planted tank and can do well, they eat at the same time and get along with all the other fish, as time goes on I will see, I may move the sub to another tank, although I would hate to put him in a little bowl size place.
But I have often wondered how they live in the wild and get along as I am sure not each betta has their own acre to live in. SO they must get by somehow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm fairly sure they don't all have an acre to live in...and they learn to keep their distance .

Good luck with your bettas. I've heard that sibling male bettas don't always fight, unless you remove one and put it back. And over time, they usually end up like the rest of the male bettas.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

So you heard that too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

That's what I've read somewhere. Can't remember where exactly . But it's not a good idea, imo.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea i read it somewhere too and was wondering where you read it. And i dont think so either.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well my betta fry I had to jar them cause the males were attackind eack other and they have been with each other sense dayone


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

Just wanted to give an update on my two bettas in the same tank.
So its been over a month now and all seems to be going well. The first Betta had some of his fins damaged at first when I got him but they are all grown back and long and both Bettas are a beautiful deep clue/purple color. 
They get along well in the tank, they have their own areas, and will flare at each other at times but never fight, the proof of having perfect fins is proof, They eat together along with the other fish, and its really pretty watching them in the tank. They have plenty of plants to hide in as its mostly a planted tank with wood, but they are most times not hiding but swimming and making mest bubbles., they also get along with all the other fish.
I can see how in a small tank they will kill each other from stress and no place to hide but in a large tank they kinda just stake it out like in a pond.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

I really think you should separate them. Yeah, they may be 'friends' now; but sooner or later you will prolly wake up finding one of them killing each other/dead. 
But, your choice.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sure the reason they didn't fight before was because there wasn't enough room in that little cup  . I'm glad their remaining peaceful but I'd still keep a close eye on them. Seasons change.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

there's plenty of room in those cups for them to fight...when i worked at petc0, several times, people (or someone?) would open the cups and put 2 bettas in together, just to see them fight. i never caught the perpetrator(s) in the act, only found the poor bettas shredded up in the cup. they definitely did some damage to each other, to the point where i had to take them off the sales floor and treat them with melafix.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Clauzilla said:


> Yesterday while at W-mart I was looking like I always do at their fish. I was looking at the Bettas ( I didn't have any at the time, just looking )
> I see a cup with TWO beautiful tourquois Bettas in it, not one but TWO in the same little container, I asked the fish guy , he said they came in like this a few days ago. They hadn't killed each other so I decided to buy them, they sold them for one price since they were together.
> 
> I brought them home and placed them into the planted tank, they at first started to flare at each other but now have gone to their places and left each other alone.
> ...



maybe the bettas like each other


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

i say keep a VERY close eye on them i dont think they will be "friends" forever.;-) :mrgreen: :fish:


----------

